# Flow haters here ya go



## SnowBrdScotty (Apr 4, 2009)

that board just makes the bindings that much better. :laugh: nah, thats a sick looking setup :thumbsup:


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

You nailed it in a way I haven't been able to describe...once dialed in, my NXT FRXs (Flow's stiffest, I think) just make the board feel like it's a part of me. I got Flow's The One boots, too, figuring they'd be a good fit with the bindings. They are. Mounted to my NS Titan, the response is incredible. I can't believe people could have a bitch with these bindings unless they just don't know how to get them adjusted properly (or didn't bother to take the time to do so).

Gotta say it again, though; cheap Flows are...cheap. Don't waste your money. But anything in the NXT line is sick.

BTW, sweet set up you got there!


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

So do the NXT-ATSE's only have 2 ratchets on each strap now? I have last year's NXT-ATs. Great bindings. Mine are actually very light as well compared to a lot of bindings. I don't think people realize that.


----------



## tschamp20 (Nov 2, 2009)

another flow rider here. really like how the nxt-atse look in red.those m9 are sick as well.be sure to check all the screws for tight,dont want any screws coming loose.other than that enjoy and be careful.stoked for ya.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2010)

Not a flow hater but it's gonna take more to pull me away from Union. My friends still riding Flow step-ins from god knows when.


----------



## jputtho2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Oh I'm not sayin they are gods gift, I'm just sayin they are great bindings and not shit like some people on here I see say they are. I have roughly 15 hours now on mine and love them still. I get easily double the runs in now compared to when I ran conventional bindings. 

In fact, I just picked up a pair of Flow Prima-SE's for my girl which are basically the female version of the NXT AT-SE's. She's tryin em out for the first time this coming sunday.


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

jputtho2 said:


> I get easily double the runs in now compared to when I ran conventional bindings.


How long does it take you to strap into conventional bindings??? I'm not a flow hater, actually I'm pretty impressed by the NXT line myself, but that statement needs clarification.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

sook said:


> How long does it take you to strap into conventional bindings??? I'm not a flow hater, actually I'm pretty impressed by the NXT line myself, but that statement needs clarification.


Put it this way, I can step into my Flows while I'm still riding the lift if I really want to. I can step into them and lock them up as I am skating off the lift as well. I've seen people strap into their traditionals fast and all, but I have yet to meet someone with traditional bindings that can strap in faster than me. If we were to actually have a race, I could eventually lap them after a few runs. The speed of Flows adds up.

And yes, the ATSE has only two ratchets, therefore you can set them up by strapping in like any other traditional binding. All of Flow's SE lines have this new system. My predictions are they will have it standardized by 2012.

They still sell the normal AT's though without the new system.

I have the NXT-FSE which I happen to love. Stiff, responsive, light, and never hurts my feet.

Shrox: Unions are Drakes in different colors. Good enough reason for you? Where's all the Drake hype? Maybe if they start releasing all green Drake bindings people will jump on.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

sook said:


> How long does it take you to strap into conventional bindings??? I'm not a flow hater, actually I'm pretty impressed by the NXT line myself, but that statement needs clarification.


I don't know about twice as many runs, but I know I get in a lot more than I used to. After a little more than a year with them I can almost strap in without stopping when I get off the lift. When the guys two chairs in front of me are still finding a spot in snow to sit down and strap in, I wavin buh-bye and am on my way.


----------



## bamorgan7 (Jan 10, 2010)

idk what it is but i feel more comfortable. i tried the flows and they are quick and easy and a great binding. but i feel better if i actually have to sit down and tighten my straps.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Scotty Lago

Tell him that his Flow bindings suck. Then show him what YOU can do with your bindings. If Flows suck that bad, you shouldn't have a problem landing his slot on the Olympic team.

That's pretty much all there is to say about that. :dunno:


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

bamorgan7 said:


> idk what it is but i feel more comfortable. i tried the flows and they are quick and easy and a great binding. but i feel better if i actually have to sit down and tighten my straps.


I genuinely don't understand this response. What do you "feel better" about? I feel better knowing that my binding is dialed in exactly the way I like it every time...I didn't over crank or under crank, I'm going to consistent performance on every run. It's one more variable taken out of the equation.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Don't knock. Maybe he likes a cold ass. You don't know. :dunno:


----------



## coffeenirvana (Dec 21, 2008)

Flows + NS Legacy= Happy Rider. Nice set-up!!


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

Leo said:


> I've seen people strap into their traditionals fast and all, but I have yet to meet someone with traditional bindings that can strap in faster than me. If we were to actually have a race, I could eventually lap them after a few runs. The speed of Flows adds up.


This dude I ride with occasionally wears flow and he does strap in quicker and probably could lap me a couple times a day. I just found it hard to believe that if the OP and I got off the lift, he could make his run, wait in the lift line and ride back up to meet me before I was done strapping in.

I was pretty sure he was exaggerating, but I wanted to make sure flow didn't put rockets in their 2010 line or something


----------



## jputtho2 (Jan 14, 2010)

sook said:


> How long does it take you to strap into conventional bindings??? I'm not a flow hater, actually I'm pretty impressed by the NXT line myself, but that statement needs clarification.


hah Slight exaggeration yes but here where I live (Kansas but go to Weston, MO to Snow Creek) we don't have the biggest areas to strap up and on busy nights it gets crowded. So when you do sit down and strap up by the time you are you are usually blocked in by others sitting and strapping whereas with my new bindings I ride of the lift pop my foot in and throw the back up and I'm heading for the slop or park. No waiting on others to get outta the way. Thursday nights they have racing and that takes about 2/3's the area to strap up too and that makes it even more crowded. 

Still though I'm usually out riding for 5+ hours at a time typically hot lapping it and well it adds up. Maybe not double the runs but quite a few more.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

sook said:


> This dude I ride with occasionally wears flow and he does strap in quicker and probably could lap me a couple times a day. I just found it hard to believe that if the OP and I got off the lift, he could make his run, wait in the lift line and ride back up to meet me before I was done strapping in.
> 
> I was pretty sure he was exaggerating, but I wanted to make sure flow didn't put rockets in their 2010 line or something


They do put rockets in their NXT-RKT model


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

cool 

I'm getting icicles on my ass waiting around for other people this season. I either need to get everyone else flows or get back to riding park so I can go solo.


----------

